# Great Gulliver Items



## PizzaHorse (Apr 12, 2018)

I found out that there are three Great items you can make that don't require Sparkle Stones.
Neutral Floor
Paw-Print Wall
Pink Wood Floor

Anything made with Blue Tulips is also great, but those can take awhile to grow and collect.

Any other Great Gulliver items that are not event exclusives and that don't require Sparkle Stones?


----------



## J087 (Apr 13, 2018)

True.
But crafting 10 of those requires more materials than you can carry, and a large amount of coin.


----------



## Chiana (Apr 13, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> I found out that there are three Great items you can make that don't require Sparkle Stones.
> Neutral Floor
> Paw-Print Wall
> Pink Wood Floor
> ...



The purple pansy flower box and purple pansy fence take 10 and 15 purple pansies respectively.  They are rated great.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 14, 2018)

Chiana said:


> The purple pansy flower box and purple pansy fence take 10 and 15 purple pansies respectively.  They are rated great.



Oh nice! I haven't crafted those yet so I couldn't check. Is it only the flower box and fence, or all purple pansie items?


----------

